# A passenger gives me a 20 then the person who ordered the ride requests it back.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So I first pulled up to the pax driveway and this girl (she was not the one who ordered the ride) comes up and hands me a 20 and said don't tell nobody I gave this to you, I said ok. and then she said that this is to pay for the whole trip for everyone, I said ok. Oh and btw these are all college kids, so u guys know how college kids are. So we arrive at their location and the girl said how much was the trip, I said give me a sec and the app just spun then she said never mind just keep it. Because u know people are just curious about those things anyhow, u know. After this the guy who ordered the trip comes up and said "hey did she give u a twenty?" I said "Yes" and then the pax who ordered the trip said "can we just give you a couple of bucks instead?", because after that I figure there must have been some confusion. Then one guy hands me a five and I give back the 20, so idk what happened. But I noticed my rating went down significantly today (by like .07 pts) and I said it must of been those people. Plus I did send them a text telling them that sometimes people do that and give tips like that, I said it is normal sometimes, then I apologized for the confusion. I never got a text back at all from him. 

So what do you guys do in that situation? Did I handle it correctly? Should I email uber and tell them what happened? (don't think uber will do anything except maybe fix my rating) What can I do to prevent confusion again? I am still kinda of new at this and still trying to figure it all out. But that was just strange to me, tbh. I really did think that girl was just being really nice and wanted to give a nice tip. So idk. Maybe that guy was a prick, who knows. But why rate me low even though I tried to be completely honest with you?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

I wouldn't sweat it. Forget it happened and move on.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Uber doesn't want or need to be bothered with trivial bullshit like this and neither would I. Don't bother them.

Live and learn. I guess in hindsight, you could have either just denied the 20 as she told you not to tell them, or you could have just said, "sorry guys. The woman that was there where I picked you up gave me the 20. She intended on me to keep that, so no ... I will NOT give it to you. But what I may do instead is increase the rating I'm about to give you by 1 star, just for being so understanding."


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Did you give the $20 back to the person who gave it to you?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

so you are considering a complaint to Uber about a TIPs issue? LOL


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Payments are handled through the Uber app. If someone gives you cash...it's a tip, plain and simple.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So I first pulled up to the pax driveway and this girl (she was not the one who ordered the ride) comes up and hands me a 20 and said don't tell nobody I gave this to you, I said ok. and then she said that this is to pay for the whole trip for everyone, I said ok. Oh and btw these are all college kids, so u guys know how college kids are. So we arrive at their location and the girl said how much was the trip, I said give me a sec and the app just spun then she said never mind just keep it. Because u know people are just curious about those things anyhow, u know. After this the guy who ordered the trip comes up and said "hey did she give u a twenty?" I said "Yes" and then the pax who ordered the trip said "can we just give you a couple of bucks instead?", because after that I figure there must have been some confusion. Then one guy hands me a five and I give back the 20, so idk what happened. But I noticed my rating went down significantly today (by like .07 pts) and I said it must of been those people. Plus I did send them a text telling them that sometimes people do that and give tips like that, I said it is normal sometimes, then I apologized for the confusion. I never got a text back at all from him.
> 
> So what do you guys do in that situation? Did I handle it correctly? Should I email uber and tell them what happened? (don't think uber will do anything except maybe fix my rating) What can I do to prevent confusion again? I am still kinda of new at this and still trying to figure it all out. But that was just strange to me, tbh. I really did think that girl was just being really nice and wanted to give a nice tip. So idk. Maybe that guy was a prick, who knows. But why rate me low even though I tried to be completely honest with you?


This is one of the big problems with Uber. There's a much higher incidence of ******bags than with Lyft.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

H


ReviTULize said:


> Payments are handled through the Uber app. If someone gives you cash...it's a tip, plain and simple.


True, but that was not the girl's perception. She clearly thought it was possible to pay for the others with cash. He should have said: "Joe Blow paid for this through the app...I have no control over that, so this is a gratuity, right?" Or even a "wow! Best tip this evening! You rock"....etc. Otherwise, it looks like he is taking advantage of them, or scamming them. At least that's how the story plays out for the public.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> H
> True, but that was not the girl's perception. She clearly thought it was possible to pay for the others with cash. He should have said: "Joe Blow paid for this through the app...I have no control over that, so this is a gratuity, right?" Or even a "wow! Best tip this evening! You rock"....etc. Otherwise, it looks like he is taking advantage of them, or scamming them. At least that's how the story plays out for the public.


It's not the driver's responsibility to save paxs from themselves. Uber's rules, policies, etc. are clearly discussed on the website.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Payments are handled through the Uber app. If someone gives you cash...it's a tip, plain and simple.


See this is exactly what I was thinking. But I didn't want them to email uber (hence should I email uber about this question) and say that I was trying to scam them, or whatever they may say. I don't want to get deactivated bc of some ******bags who don't know what is going on.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> See this is exactly what I was thinking. But I didn't want them to email uber (hence should I email uber about this question) and say that I was trying to scam them, or whatever they may say. I don't want to get deactivated bc of some ******bags who don't know what is going on.


So, what would be the downside of getting deactivated exactly?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Being deactivated could be a blessing in disguise. Don't get caught in the Uber tractor beam.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> It's not the driver's responsibility to save paxs from themselves. Uber's rules, policies, etc. are clearly discussed on the website.


I agree, I have even tried to read uber rules and policies on this as well, and sometimes they are not clear on what to do on some situations, I try to do the best that I can. Also I can't read peoples mind to know what is their intention and that is not always clear, I've very flirty passengers give me tips like this, so I wasn't sure if this girl was being really nice or if she truly thought you paid uber in cash.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> It's not the driver's responsibility to save paxs from themselves. Uber's rules, policies, etc. are clearly discussed on the website.


Of course, anyone can be unethical. For the life of me, I do not know why anyone would get into this service business with that type of attitude. It will certainly result in many negative reviews. I suppose, if you are in this for the short Paul, you don't really care.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Of course, anyone can be unethical. For the life of me, I do not know why anyone would get into this service business with that type of attitude. It will certainly result in many negative reviews. I suppose, if you are in this for the short Paul, you don't really care.


For me I am trying to do this for a living, and want to be doing it for a long time, I myself am finding that this is profitable for me and most of the time and it is fun to do. I have worked for very bad employers, and being my own boss so to speak is much better than working for egotistical bosses, that stresses everyone else out. So Tx rides should I make it clear to uber what happened, I did text the pax and told them sorry for the confusion too or should I just write it down in a journal in case something comes of this. I really don't want to get deactived as I truly do enjoy this so far.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Of course, anyone can be unethical. For the life of me, I do not know why anyone would get into this service business with that type of attitude. It will certainly result in many negative reviews. I suppose, if you are in this for the short Paul, you don't really care.


In the world of Uber, cash handed to a driver is a gratuity - plain and simple. If the person proffering cash is not aware of the rules or the design of Uber, that is entirely on that person and no one else. A cursory glance at the Uber website explains the system very clearly. The driver is not being unethical by accepting the cash and there is no scam, perceived of actual, going on here. After all, a driver would be a fool to reject a gratuity when offered.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Payments are handled through the Uber app. If someone gives you cash...it's a tip, plain and simple.


Im with rev on this one. Don't bother emailing uber. The pax shouldn't email uber either. If they want to recoup some of that $20, that should be worked out on the side. But if they do contact uber, just say you thought it was a tip.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Im with rev on this one. Don't bother emailing uber. The pax shouldn't email uber either. If they want to recoup some of that $20, that should be worked out on the side. But if they do contact uber, just say you thought it was a tip.


It's like playing cards - a card laid is card played.
In Uber - a bill laid is a bill played.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

When she said a bunch of College kids, I would have said $20 will not be enough. I hope you gave them a 1 star.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> In the world of Uber, cash handed to a driver is a gratuity - plain and simple. If the person proffering cash is not aware of the rules or the design of Uber, that is entirely on that person and no one else. A cursory glance at the Uber website explains the system very clearly. The driver is not being unethical by accepting the cash and there is no scam, perceived of actual, going on here. After all, a driver would be a fool to reject a gratuity when offered.


Whatever floats your boat, DD. when someone asks "how much" and says they want to pay for the others, the intent is obvious. Kudos to the OP for having a conscience.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> For me I am trying to do this for a living, and want to be doing it for a long time, I myself am finding that this is profitable for me and most of the time and it is fun to do. I have worked for very bad employers, and being my own boss so to speak is much better than working for egotistical bosses, that stresses everyone else out. So Tx rides should I make it clear to uber what happened, I did text the pax and told them sorry for the confusion too or should I just write it down in a journal in case something comes of this. I really don't want to get deactived as I truly do enjoy this so far.


I would let this go. Just think about how you respond to such requests in the future.The woman who gave you $20 did not appear to be familiar with Ubee. She is not the Uber customer, probably rare occurrence, but I do see reports on Twitter from time to time from people who thought they could pay a driver for other people's transfer, and felt the driver ripped them off. It may take a while for new rides to understand how it works.I disagree with the other posters to claim it is not a driver's place to correct them. If you want to be respected, you show respect. I think you have a positive outlook. Best of luck!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Whatever floats your boat, DD. when someone asks "how much" and says they want to pay for the others, the intent is obvious. Kudos to the OP for having a conscience.


It's got nothing to do with conscience. The pax simply needs to take 30 seconds and read the Uber website. That's all I'm saying. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> It's got nothing to do with conscience. The pax simply needs to take 30 seconds and read the Uber website. That's all I'm saying. Is that too much to ask?


The pax was not an uber customer. She was the guest of the uber customer. She wanted to pay for everyone else's ride, and made that clear.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Very simple, the girl that gave you the $20 did not understand how it works she was assuming that by paying you the money she would be paying for the ride so in fact you would actually be double charging them in uber's eyes, it was not a $20 tip but an all included payment in her mind kind of like when someone offers to pick up the bill for someone else's meal or table. If you explain it that way you will get a thank you for your honesty and it will go in your file trust me I've done things like this before and later on down the road have gotten out of he said she said situations because when it is a 50-50 that honesty kicks in to your favor.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So I first pulled up to the pax driveway and this girl (she was not the one who ordered the ride) comes up and hands me a 20 and said don't tell nobody I gave this to you, I said ok. and then she said that this is to pay for the whole trip for everyone, I said ok. Oh and btw these are all college kids, so u guys know how college kids are. So we arrive at their location and the girl said how much was the trip, I said give me a sec and the app just spun then she said never mind just keep it. Because u know people are just curious about those things anyhow, u know. After this the guy who ordered the trip comes up and said "hey did she give u a twenty?" I said "Yes" and then the pax who ordered the trip said "can we just give you a couple of bucks instead?", because after that I figure there must have been some confusion. Then one guy hands me a five and I give back the 20, so idk what happened. But I noticed my rating went down significantly today (by like .07 pts) and I said it must of been those people. Plus I did send them a text telling them that sometimes people do that and give tips like that, I said it is normal sometimes, then I apologized for the confusion. I never got a text back at all from him.
> 
> So what do you guys do in that situation? Did I handle it correctly? Should I email uber and tell them what happened? (don't think uber will do anything except maybe fix my rating) What can I do to prevent confusion again? I am still kinda of new at this and still trying to figure it all out. But that was just strange to me, tbh. I really did think that girl was just being really nice and wanted to give a nice tip. So idk. Maybe that guy was a prick, who knows. But why rate me low even though I tried to be completely honest with you?


So something isn't clear to me here. Did the first girl who gave you the twenty get in the car for the trip? Did she think she was paying cash/app off for the trip? (That's not a good idea, for insurance reasons, of course,) but you had the app on, hence the "spinning" you mentioned. Was the girl who asked about the trip cost and said "just keep it" the same one who gave you the twenty? 
Seems to me at that point you were good, and should have honored her request and ignored the rest of them. The only thing you might have done differently at the onset was make sure that she knew that the trip charge was going on the credit card of the person who ordered the ride, and that you considered the cash to be a generous and much appreciated tip. You could have said something like, "You do understand that Uber will automatically bill this trip to a credit card, right?" That would have given her a chance to reconsider if she wanted to give that generous tip, and you would have looked like the honest and ethical person you obviously are.
As has been said, no need to contact Uber; just let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> The pax was not an uber customer. She was the guest of the uber customer. She wanted to pay for everyone else's ride, and made that clear.


So let her. Then let the Uber account holder deal with getting his fare back from Uber. You're just not thinking this through all the way.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

She obviously gave it to him for a reason the other guy's lame


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> So let her. Then let the Uber account holder deal with getting his fare back from Uber. You're just not thinking this through all the way.


So he should say he is taking the fair for $20 not through the app is that how you want him to think it through, really? So I am sure Uber would be very happy being cut out of this.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> So he should say he is taking the fair for $20 not through the app is that how you want him to think it through, really? So I am sure Uber would be very happy being cut out of this.


 *** em, uber will delete your trip altogether in a heartbeat to please a pax and cut you out completely. he should took the $20 said the girl paid for it and had the guy cancel the trip right away. this way no double dipping and no rating.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> *** em, uber will delete your trip altogether in a heartbeat to please a pax and cut you out completely. he should took the $20 said the girl paid for it and had the guy cancel the trip right away. this way no double dipping and no rating.


Yeah but judging what the pax did anyway it would've been trouble I'm sure, and that is 80% of them are like that, they know damn well there's no tip in the ride but they act like we are there chauffeur to their friends. You know that feeling you get when you've got an asshole in the backseat they like to ask you how you like driving for uber is if you get part of those billions they may even ask you for some water or gum, when they get out I hand them a towel and asked him to please wipe down your seat and you know what the assholes will actually wipe it down before slamming the door lmao.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> Yeah but judging what the pax did anyway it would've been trouble I'm sure, and that is 80% of them are like that, they know damn well there's no tip in the ride but they act like we are there chauffeur to their friends. You know that feeling you get when you've got an asshole in the backseat they like to ask you how you like driving for uber is if you get part of those billions they may even ask you for some water or gum, when they get out I hand them a towel and asked him to please wipe down your seat and you know what the assholes will actually wipe it down before slamming the door lmao.


lol , very true, there would still be a risk the prick reports it. but if he said it at the begining he may have nipped it in the bud right there who knows.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So I first pulled up to the pax driveway and this girl (she was not the one who ordered the ride) comes up and hands me a 20 and said don't tell nobody I gave this to you, I said ok. and then she said that this is to pay for the whole trip for everyone, I said ok. Oh and btw these are all college kids, so u guys know how college kids are. So we arrive at their location and the girl said how much was the trip, I said give me a sec and the app just spun then she said never mind just keep it. Because u know people are just curious about those things anyhow, u know. After this the guy who ordered the trip comes up and said "hey did she give u a twenty?" I said "Yes" and then the pax who ordered the trip said "can we just give you a couple of bucks instead?", because after that I figure there must have been some confusion. Then one guy hands me a five and I give back the 20, so idk what happened. But I noticed my rating went down significantly today (by like .07 pts) and I said it must of been those people. Plus I did send them a text telling them that sometimes people do that and give tips like that, I said it is normal sometimes, then I apologized for the confusion. I never got a text back at all from him.
> 
> So what do you guys do in that situation? Did I handle it correctly? Should I email uber and tell them what happened? (don't think uber will do anything except maybe fix my rating) What can I do to prevent confusion again? I am still kinda of new at this and still trying to figure it all out. But that was just strange to me, tbh. I really did think that girl was just being really nice and wanted to give a nice tip. So idk. Maybe that guy was a prick, who knows. But why rate me low even though I tried to be completely honest with you?


Hi pb,

this awkward experience goes with learning how to become a better driver. In the future it might be wiser to only transact business with person pinging the ride. This individual is party to whom you have contracted with for the ride, not his/her guests. By accepting the girl's $20, without really being clear about what the money represented, you unwittingly created a sticky spot. In her mind it appears she intended for the money to cover cost of trip; whether part of $20 was meant to cover any tip is unclear. Obviously, something confusing was going on behind scenes between the pinger and the girl. Anyway, say, after getting in the car the guy says, "oh, she paid, I'm canceling, then." Ohhhh. What now? Her money was accepted. What happens if an accident occurs after the ride is cancelled. Is the ride covered by Uber's commercial insurance, your insurance, etc. What a mess. While this is all speculation, of course, weird situations happen on the road. By only exchanging money with the pinger, or by accepting a tip from a guest in the pinger's presence, you avoid minimizing awkward spots.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> So let her. Then let the Uber account holder deal with getting his fare back from Uber. You're just not thinking this through all the way.


Yes, I am certainly thinking this through. I know what I would expect from our chauffeurs if someone handed them money to pay for a trip. Correction: I know how our chauffeurs would handle such a situation, I don't even have to expect it, that is the type of drivers we have working for us.in the end, the OP will listen to his own conscience and make decisions based on that. I wish him well. Uber (and other TNC models) survival will rely on the majority of the drivers, AND MANAGERS doing the right thing. Loyalty is earned, not learned.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

You should have asked the girl when she handed you a 20...what is this for? I'm trying to understand why you didn't ask anything and why you just accepted the money and why you would think a bunch of college kids are going to give you a $20 tip. I had a bunch people right after a wedding going to a bar. Four of them were in there 20s the other 2 were their moms, when they all piled out 1 of the moms asked, did anyone pay you? I told here its all done in the app, its paid for, then she threw me a $5 tip and said thank you. I wouldn't contact Uber at all, that's just stupid. They may have given you a bad rating, so what, Uber isn't going to fix the rating. I highly doubt a bunch of college kids are even giving this a 2nd thought and are going to take the time to contact Uber about all this but just for argument sake, lets say they do. Uber will contact you to find out what happened. You never offer up any info unless they specifically ask you about something. The same as with cops and insurance companies.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Whatever you do, don't contact uber. They will NOT fix your rating and might as tell you to drive back and give them the $5 you got!

Those kids probably got too drunk 15 minutes after you dropped them off. And since they got the $20 back, I don't see why some kids would spend time emailing uber instead of having another drink!

I also get a few first timers, who hand me cash at the end of the trip when they look at the screen with the trip cost. This is clearly an ignorance on their part, but I get why you were confused. So don't worry about it or about your rating. We all got bad ratings during the first few weeks of driving because we did not know how to handle some situations correctly. You will learn and your ratings will increase in no time.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Yes, I am certainly thinking this through. I know what I would expect from our chauffeurs if someone handed them money to pay for a trip. Correction: I know how our chauffeurs would handle such a situation, I don't even have to expect it, that is the type of drivers we have working for us.in the end, the OP will listen to his own conscience and make decisions based on that. I wish him well. Uber (and other TNC models) survival will rely on the majority of the drivers, AND MANAGERS doing the right thing. Loyalty is earned, not learned.


You are 100% correct. That's why I sport a 4.92 driver rating. My paxs love a conscientious, courteous, safe driver.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> So he should say he is taking the fair for $20 not through the app is that how you want him to think it through, really? So I am sure Uber would be very happy being cut out of this.


In the end, it's not the driver's problem to solve, is it? Remember - ABC.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You are 100% correct. That's why I sport a 4.92 driver rating. My paxs love a conscientious, courteous, safe driver.


If i had a dollar for every time i read about your 4.9 rating on here, i would quit driving for uber.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> If i had a dollar for every time i read about your 4.9 rating on here, i would quit driving for uber.


Why's that? I do this as community service. I get a kick out of indulging my blue collar fantasy driving for Uber. But don't worry about the rating. It's is statistically invalid and means nothing, but I like the irony of bringing up a useless data point. Most folks out here know that Desert Driver is a statistician and that he has proven time and time again how silly and pointless the current driver rating system truly is.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I have seen several posts where they state that I could have said something to clear this up. But the reality is that she came up to me really fast and she left really fast, I didn't even have a chance to tell her, and when they were all in the car, she told me not to tell, so I didn't. So I really didn't even have much of a chance to even say anything to her. Then at the end of the trip, I was getting ready to show her what it actually costs and she said never mind keep it. This too, happened too fast really to say much at all or even think to say something (as she was walking away when she told me that).


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Why's that? I do this as community service. I get a kick out of indulging my blue collar fantasy driving for Uber. But don't worry about the rating. It's is statistically invalid and means nothing, but I like the irony of bringing up a useless data point. Most folks out here know that Desert Driver is a statistician and that he has proven time and time again how silly and pointless the current driver rating system truly is.







Simular to Michael Kelso's fathers line of work.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Simular to Michael Kelso's fathers line of work.


Once again, Lid, you encapsulated the concept perfectly. How do you do that?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Once again, Lid, you encapsulated the concept perfectly. How do you do that?


Kelso did it for me.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay, the fact that it all happened fast and with at least two people interacting with you gives a better understanding of what you were going through. As others have said, just let it go, consider it a learning experience, and DON'T TELL UBER!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I have seen several posts where they state that I could have said something to clear this up. But the reality is that she came up to me really fast and she left really fast, I didn't even have a chance to tell her, and when they were all in the car, she told me not to tell, so I didn't. So I really didn't even have much of a chance to even say anything to her. Then at the end of the trip, I was getting ready to show her what it actually costs and she said never mind keep it. This too, happened too fast really to say much at all or even think to say something (as she was walking away when she told me that).


Pb, situations can happen fast, I get that. However, there's nothing exceptional about what happened here; that is, the situation was perfectly normal, merely fast-paced. Just a friendly tip that will go a long towards minimizing these types of problems: *refuse to let circumstances take over*. Those four wheels belong to you, man. Take ownership of your ride.

In the future, if something like this happens again, amp yourself up--say something. If that means raising your voice to get heard, so be it; just be professional, of course.

Take ownership of the situation.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So I first pulled up to the pax driveway and this girl (she was not the one who ordered the ride) comes up and hands me a 20 and said don't tell nobody I gave this to you, I said ok. and then she said that this is to pay for the whole trip for everyone, I said ok. Oh and btw these are all college kids, so u guys know how college kids are. So we arrive at their location and the girl said how much was the trip, I said give me a sec and the app just spun then she said never mind just keep it. Because u know people are just curious about those things anyhow, u know. After this the guy who ordered the trip comes up and said "hey did she give u a twenty?" I said "Yes" and then the pax who ordered the trip said "can we just give you a couple of bucks instead?", because after that I figure there must have been some confusion. Then one guy hands me a five and I give back the 20, so idk what happened. But I noticed my rating went down significantly today (by like .07 pts) and I said it must of been those people. Plus I did send them a text telling them that sometimes people do that and give tips like that, I said it is normal sometimes, then I apologized for the confusion. I never got a text back at all from him.
> 
> So what do you guys do in that situation? Did I handle it correctly? Should I email uber and tell them what happened? (don't think uber will do anything except maybe fix my rating) What can I do to prevent confusion again? I am still kinda of new at this and still trying to figure it all out. But that was just strange to me, tbh. I really did think that girl was just being really nice and wanted to give a nice tip. So idk. Maybe that guy was a prick, who knows. But why rate me low even though I tried to be completely honest with you?


^^^
Yup, live and learn. 
Who was "this guy"? 
What authority did he have to ask for your money back? 
Your legal interaction was with the passenger who gave you the 20. 
Were the pax of legal age and legally able to make a financial decision?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> I agree, I have even tried to read uber rules and policies on this as well, and sometimes they are not clear on what to do on some situations, I try to do the best that I can. Also I can't read peoples mind to know what is their intention and that is not always clear, I've very flirty passengers give me tips like this, so I wasn't sure if this girl was being really nice or if she truly thought you paid uber in cash.


^^^
The rules and policies aren't clear for a very good reason, and that's so that Uber can interpret them any way they want to.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Always deny shit if asked, say they offered you $20 to not use app and uber won't push any further


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> The pax was not an uber customer. She was the guest of the uber customer. She wanted to pay for everyone else's ride, and made that clear.


^^^
Then WTF business is it what a "guest" does with his/her own money?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, live and learn.
> Who was "this guy"?
> What authority did he have to ask for your money back?
> ...


Very good point, I've thought about this myself and I should of told them to bring the girl back over and talk to me so that we could clear up any issues. That I believe is what I should of done now, that way she would know exactly what was happening. Plus I could of explained to her any miscommunication and clear that up immediately


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

how stupid do you have to be to not know that the App itself handles the payment of the ride...

pull your head out...


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> This is one of the big problems with Uber. There's a much higher incidence of ******bags than with Lyft.


IDK, in my area, I haven't noticed much difference between the riders, and only about 30% of Lyftees tip, and most don't tip much.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> IDK, in my area, I haven't noticed much difference between the riders, and only about 30% of Lyftees tip, and most don't tip much.


It's dramatic here.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> It's dramatic here.


Not to mention, there seems to be a LOT of Lyft drivers, but not many Lyft pax.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> this girl (she was not the one who ordered the ride) comes up and hands me a 20 and said don't tell nobody I gave this to you, *I said ok.*..
> 
> ...the guy who ordered the trip comes up and said "hey did she give u a twenty?" *I said "Yes"*


Why did you say "ok" after she told you "don't tell nobody I gave this to you"?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Instigator2000 said:


> how stupid do you have to be to not know that the App itself handles the payment of the ride...
> 
> pull your head out...


^^^
Huh? 
WTF!


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

I would have denied and moved on. What you were given by another person is none of his business.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Worst case..: Uber says you've accepted cash to circumvent their system, and you've performed in essense a "hailing ride" (like a taxi), which is against the law for TNC work like Uber. Beware of 'fast talkers' - when something starts rolling out - out of the norm, slow things down, clarify with the pax. There is NO Emergency - but it seems when you're new that there is a lot of grey area - even more reason to keep control of the situation and your actions.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> I would have denied and moved on. What you were given by another person is none of his business.


Ya know, you're actually spot-on correct.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

HoverCraft1 said:


> Worst case..: Uber says you've accepted cash to circumvent their system, and you've performed in essense a "hailing ride" (like a taxi), which is against the law for TNC work like Uber. Beware of 'fast talkers' - when something starts rolling out - out of the norm, slow things down, clarify with the pax. There is NO Emergency - but it seems when you're new that there is a lot of grey area - even more reason to keep control of the situation and your actions.


Exactly. Life gets so much easier keeping control of situation.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> Very simple, the girl that gave you the $20 did not understand how it works she was assuming that by paying you the money she would be paying for the ride so in fact you would actually be double charging them in uber's eyes, it was not a $20 tip but an all included payment in her mind kind of like when someone offers to pick up the bill for someone else's meal or table. If you explain it that way you will get a thank you for your honesty and it will go in your file trust me I've done things like this before and later on down the road have gotten out of he said she said situations because when it is a 50-50 that honesty kicks in to your favor.


I agree. In my experiences throughout life, MOST of the time, I never regret doing the right thing. Actually, I never regret doing the right thing, but I've certainly regretted putting myself in the position where my integrity would afford a shmuck a gravy boat, free ride, or random "tee hee". Sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised, when a customer, or peer expresses their gratitude for integrity. It is amazing how many companies don't foster that anymore - internally OR externally.

When I first got involved with my husband's limo service, I spent an incredible amount of time reading online reviews of car companies around the world. The biggest complaints were those from people who felt ripped off. They forgive a lot: tardiness, a dirty car, a lost driver, etc. if the management tries to make things right, but if they feel they were blown off, or ripped off (rarely mutually exclusive) they will go for blood. I think most of us react the same way if we feel cheated in business, and relationships in general.


----------



## jared321 (Jun 9, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Payments are handled through the Uber app. If someone gives you cash...it's a tip, plain and simple.


This is the answer 100%. If you get caught taking cash and not running your meter then you are in trouble Uber won't get their cut.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

jared321 said:


> This is the answer 100%. If you get caught taking cash and not running your meter then you are in trouble Uber won't get their cut.


You make it sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Accepting a tip doesn't circumvent the system as long as you provided the service through the system, meaning Uber got their cut. The extras (tips, gifts, food, etc.) is "out of the system", since the system doesn't allow tipping through the system. They, Uber, discourages tipping, but if the PAX insists, then it can be gladly accepted. I've seen this in the Uber training video. No way that Uber can come back and claim foul.
No way is accepting a tip illegal. Not claiming monetary tips on your taxes is not illegal if the service you provide (i.e.: using the system) or your employer doesn't allow tracking of tips.
A person hands me a tip as compensation for having to deal with something they are a part of personally affecting me, what business is that of any other person, business or government based on my previous statements?


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

jared321 said:


> This is the answer 100%. If you get caught taking cash and not running your meter then you are in trouble Uber won't get their cut.


Not disagreeing with your statement.
I had a fare that after dropping them off at their destination, one PAX decided she wanted to go home and change and then come back. The actual PAX asks me if I would take $30 for me to do that. This was tempting, but I declined and asked that they send another request while standing next to me. They couldn't do it because they were so drunk and didn't know the address. After a few minutes of talking about it, she decided to at the behest of her friends to just go to the club. 
So, it was probably best that the whole thing just came to an end. Plus, the girl was very flirty and I probably would have been tempted in another way. Who knows? I could made $30 cash, tax free, and could have had a great end to a night. Then again, I could have been caught taking cash (as the PAX had been logged in the system and I the driver) and the girl could have claimed rape.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> Not disagreeing with your statement.
> I had a fare that after dropping them off at their destination, one PAX decided she wanted to go home and change and then come back. The actual PAX asks me if I would take $30 for me to do that. This was tempting, but I declined and asked that they send another request while standing next to me. They couldn't do it because they were so drunk and didn't know the address. After a few minutes of talking about it, she decided to at the behest of her friends to just go to the club.
> So, it was probably best that the whole thing just came to an end. Plus, the girl was very flirty and I probably would have been tempted in another way. Who knows? I could made $30 cash, tax free, and could have had a great end to a night. Then again, I could have been caught taking cash (as the PAX had been logged in the system and I the driver) and the girl could have claimed rape.


I have been very tempted myself, but the unknown of what a girl may say the next day, makes me think about it.

On the other part I am leary about that as well, bc my understanding is we do have insurance through what I have read in the waybill states. 
I have had pax tell me that they do it all the time with other uber drivers. But yet it's very iffy to me, and u never know what the other person is going to say. I try to stay clear from that stuff too. I will accept tips, but not cash for trips.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> Accepting a tip doesn't circumvent the system as long as you provided the service through the system, meaning Uber got their cut. The extras (tips, gifts, food, etc.) is "out of the system", since the system doesn't allow tipping through the system. They, Uber, discourages tipping, but if the PAX insists, then it can be gladly accepted. I've seen this in the Uber training video. No way that Uber can come back and claim foul.
> No way is accepting a tip illegal. Not claiming monetary tips on your taxes is not illegal if the service you provide (i.e.: using the system) or your employer doesn't allow tracking of tips.
> A person hands me a tip as compensation for having to deal with something they are a part of personally affecting me, what business is that of any other person, business or government based on my previous statements?


I agree with everything you are saying except the part of not reporting tips. It has nothing to do with your employer not tracking tips. The IRS requires reporting of cash tips received with a threshold of over $20 in any one month, IIRC. I'm not saying every one reports all cash received, but your statement re not claiming cash is wrong.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

you're right O.C. However, who is going to know? I figure I worked for that money, not the idiot gubermint


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah, especially with Uber making such a big deal over being a cashless, no tipping operation! 
BTW, I like your avatar. I rarely wore a hat or gloves, but the gloves were black. White gloves are for all those executive chauffeurs in Japan!


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Domo, buddy. 
It took me all but a couple of mins to find it, lol.
Konnichiwa


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So I first pulled up to the pax driveway and this girl (she was not the one who ordered the ride) comes up and hands me a 20 and said don't tell nobody I gave this to you, I said ok. and then she said that this is to pay for the whole trip for everyone, I said ok. Oh and btw these are all college kids, so u guys know how college kids are. So we arrive at their location and the girl said how much was the trip, I said give me a sec and the app just spun then she said never mind just keep it. Because u know people are just curious about those things anyhow, u know. After this the guy who ordered the trip comes up and said "hey did she give u a twenty?" I said "Yes" and then the pax who ordered the trip said "can we just give you a couple of bucks instead?", because after that I figure there must have been some confusion. Then one guy hands me a five and I give back the 20, so idk what happened. But I noticed my rating went down significantly today (by like .07 pts) and I said it must of been those people. Plus I did send them a text telling them that sometimes people do that and give tips like that, I said it is normal sometimes, then I apologized for the confusion. I never got a text back at all from him.
> 
> So what do you guys do in that situation? Did I handle it correctly? Should I email uber and tell them what happened? (don't think uber will do anything except maybe fix my rating) What can I do to prevent confusion again? I am still kinda of new at this and still trying to figure it all out. But that was just strange to me, tbh. I really did think that girl was just being really nice and wanted to give a nice tip. So idk. Maybe that guy was a prick, who knows. But why rate me low even though I tried to be completely honest with you?


She said it was to pay for the whole trip for everyone. a) You shouldn't have agreed and said it has to be paid through the app. b) If you are going to agree, you shouldn't have ran the app or ended it with "do not charge customer". As others have said, you were double dipping. Also, when the another pax ask how much it was, you could have said I don't know how much Uber would have charged. I agreed to do this off-Uber for $20. Now he can't get squat back and can't rate you.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> She said it was to pay for the whole trip for everyone. a) You shouldn't have agreed and said it has to be paid through the app. b) If you are going to agree, you shouldn't have ran the app or ended it with "do not charge customer". As others have said, you were double dipping. Also, when the another pax ask how much it was, you could have said I don't know how much Uber would have charged. I agreed to do this off-Uber for $20. Now he can't get squat back and can't rate you.


You're right! Now that I reread the original post, he should have told the girl that the fare is covered by their credit card and cash is not needed and left it at that. If she had said it was a tip, that would have been another story.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> She said it was to pay for the whole trip for everyone. a) You shouldn't have agreed and said it has to be paid through the app. b) If you are going to agree, you shouldn't have ran the app or ended it with "do not charge customer". As others have said, you were double dipping. Also, when the another pax ask how much it was, you could have said I don't know how much Uber would have charged. I agreed to do this off-Uber for $20. Now he can't get squat back and can't rate you.





Jjkhawaiian said:


> You're right! Now that I reread the original post, he should have told the girl that the fare is covered by their credit card and cash is not needed and left it at that. If she had said it was a tip, that would have been another story.


This is what I said I should have done and in no way was I double dipping, I clearly stated that, if u read the whole discussion said that I thought it was a tip. The quote that I put below is in response to another post, but I thought it would be fitting here.



pbracing33b said:


> Very good point, I've thought about this myself and I should of told them to bring the girl back over and talk to me so that we could clear up any issues. That I believe is what I should of done now, that way she would know exactly what was happening. Plus I could of explained to her any miscommunication and clear that up immediately


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Agreed PBracing33b


----------



## Thea p. (Jun 11, 2015)

She clearly advised him the 20 was to pay for the ride, not a tip so I believe the correct approach would have been to let her know that the ride would automatically be charged to the card on file. If she insisted after that then I would see it as a tip.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

PTB said:


> so you are considering a complaint to Uber about a TIPs issue? LOL


PTB....spot On!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So I first pulled up to the pax driveway and this girl (she was not the one who ordered the ride) comes up and hands me a 20 and said don't tell nobody I gave this to you, I said ok. and then she said that this is to pay for the whole trip for everyone, I said ok. Oh and btw these are all college kids, so u guys know how college kids are. So we arrive at their location and the girl said how much was the trip, I said give me a sec and the app just spun then she said never mind just keep it. Because u know people are just curious about those things anyhow, u know. After this the guy who ordered the trip comes up and said "hey did she give u a twenty?" I said "Yes" and then the pax who ordered the trip said "can we just give you a couple of bucks instead?", because after that I figure there must have been some confusion. Then one guy hands me a five and I give back the 20, so idk what happened. But I noticed my rating went down significantly today (by like .07 pts) and I said it must of been those people. Plus I did send them a text telling them that sometimes people do that and give tips like that, I said it is normal sometimes, then I apologized for the confusion. I never got a text back at all from him.
> 
> So what do you guys do in that situation? Did I handle it correctly? Should I email uber and tell them what happened? (don't think uber will do anything except maybe fix my rating) What can I do to prevent confusion again? I am still kinda of new at this and still trying to figure it all out. But that was just strange to me, tbh. I really did think that girl was just being really nice and wanted to give a nice tip. So idk. Maybe that guy was a prick, who knows. But why rate me low even though I tried to be completely honest with you?


I would have told her that the trip is already being charged to the riders account. But if she wanted to pay for it, she could pick-up the whole split. If she said "keep it anyway"..score!!! To bad you can't rate all the passengers. My question is...she said don't tell anyone..so how did the "rider" find out? And I would have said, I'll give it back to the young lady..not you....you one * cheepskate!


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Next


pbracing33b said:


> So I first pulled up to the pax driveway and this girl (she was not the one who ordered the ride) comes up and hands me a 20 and said don't tell nobody I gave this to you, I said ok. and then she said that this is to pay for the whole trip for everyone, I said ok. Oh and btw these are all college kids, so u guys know how college kids are. So we arrive at their location and the girl said how much was the trip, I said give me a sec and the app just spun then she said never mind just keep it. Because u know people are just curious about those things anyhow, u know. After this the guy who ordered the trip comes up and said "hey did she give u a twenty?" I said "Yes" and then the pax who ordered the trip said "can we just give you a couple of bucks instead?", because after that I figure there must have been some confusion. Then one guy hands me a five and I give back the 20, so idk what happened. But I noticed my rating went down significantly today (by like .07 pts) and I said it must of been those people. Plus I did send them a text telling them that sometimes people do that and give tips like that, I said it is normal sometimes, then I apologized for the confusion. I never got a text back at all from him.
> 
> So what do you guys do in that situation? Did I handle it correctly? Should I email uber and tell them what happened? (don't think uber will do anything except maybe fix my rating) What can I do to prevent confusion again? I am still kinda of new at this and still trying to figure it all out. But that was just strange to me, tbh. I really did think that girl was just being really nice and wanted to give a nice tip. So idk. Maybe that guy was a prick, who knows. But why rate me low even though I tried to be completely honest with you?[/QUOT
> Next time never ever give a tip back to another person. And u just gota drive and learn.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

PTB said:


> so you are considering a complaint to Uber about a TIPs issue? LOL


-- Good luck on that buddy!!!


----------

